# New fish! Photo heavy, beware!



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Casper suddenly and unexpectedly passed away. Rest easy, Casper.

I went out and got a new betta, who my fiance is calling Spike, but I just call him Fishie. So meet Mr. Spike Fishie.

Keep in mind he is still settling in, but is coming along wonderfully. 

























































Sorry this is so heavy, lol. He has a chunk missing out of his tail but I can see some clear regrowth. More pictures to come once he's fully settled in


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Oh, I think he is very beautiful. Striking, to have a white crowntail like that!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I think he's more of a marble. He's got purple/white/grey kinda all over. But it changes with the light so who know XD. But thank you!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I love him.  He's a beautiful color. I don't know if the rays he is missing on his anal fin will come back like the others there though. My CTs never lost any rays. Since you just got him he's probably not half as vibrant as he will be after some time in proper care  I don't think i've ever seen a copper colored dragon CT. (I think you said he was marked as a dragon right?)

I love the last picture where he's flaring and the one above, the little marking above his eye on that side makes him look like he has an eyebrow he can squinch down to look all tough. 

If I saw him in a store I probably would have taken him home with me despite my resolution to not buy any more pet bettas


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

im not an expert of betta genetics... but this boy looks like he has the doubletail gene in him as well! imagine the babies, white/marble doubletail crowntails!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

He is a dragon, but thank you! He surely is a looker if I say so myself. I found him in the corner of the shelf being antagonized by another male who was surely stressing himself out. I picked up Fishie/Spike and moved the other male so he would calm down. I want more betta fish so bad, but I can't have anymore until I move out...No space.


----------



## Panzer (Jun 26, 2012)

Great find, I really like how bright he is.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

He is awesome! So glad to finally see pics...he's so lucky you found him!


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

What a beautiful little guy!!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

he is a lucky-go-happy fishy now great find


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ooooh! He's so pretty! I love white crowntails!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

He's GORGEOUS! Congrats! I would call him ghost or spirit lol


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Oooh. I like Ghost. That's a good one.


----------



## FlAussieMom (May 28, 2012)

He is a stunner!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Love him!!! I also have a Dragon Scale Platinum White CT. I love him!!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Wow he is so awesome!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

CandiceMM said:


> Love him!!! I also have a Dragon Scale Platinum White CT. I love him!!


I have been stalking your post about Heart Breaker which made me wanna go out and get another betta. While I couldn't find any in horrible conditions (hallelujah!) I spotted Fishie. He stole my heart.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

He is so cute! I love the dark fins!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you all! He is surely a skittish little guy though. Still freaks out when my hand comes over the tank to feed him so I hold it there until he gets brave enough and comes out and swims midway up then drop the pellet in. Hopefully some positive reinforcement will help him out XD


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh what a beauty! I think it's so funny how male betta have the amazing, flowing/different tails and it not being the females who do. Don't get me wrong, they are also gorgeous. Just ironic to me.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I always think that, too. But isn't that the way birds are as well? Isn't the male usually more colorful? I have no idea, I absolutely can't stand birds but that's just what I've heard XD


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Haha yep I believe so!


----------



## Greylady (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## cameronpalte (Apr 1, 2012)

Great fish! Really looking great!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Woah!!! I just bought a boy who looks just like him!!!  BROTHERS!!


----------

